# Meet the Boys... x (Pic Heavy!!)



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Timbuktu (My Calico Shubunkin)


















Rudhie (My Common fella!)


















Starsky (My Fantail)










And... last but not least, Hutch (Aka Jetti) my Black Moor










And soo...that's the boys


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw! They all look so teeny-tiny! 
Are the new guys settling in okay?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Seem to be!!
The filter has made sucha difference.
I missed out on the 3ft tank today so am a bit gutted! but have put a listing on free cycle and am checking ebay regularly! I want to get them a brilliant tank and have been doing lots of research!  You'd be proud, lol!

Rudhie loves to sleep in the barrel...its so sweet!! he hides.. i thought id lost him the other night... hmy:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww...so cute! I love fish! I have tropicals. I might get some goldies for my daughters room. But i need to put up a high enough shelf first lol!! xxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Lol! Well when i have got a new tank for the boys, I am going to get some tropicals!! yay!!

I'd love to have molly's and breed... after reading about Kaths experience...think i need to look into it first though.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> I missed out on the 3ft tank today so am a bit gutted! but have put a listing on free cycle and am checking ebay regularly! I want to get them a brilliant tank and have been doing lots of research!  You'd be proud, lol!


Aw, shame about the tank, but I'm sure something else will come up soon! And good for you for doing your researching! 



Katie&Cody said:


> Rudhie loves to sleep in the barrel...its so sweet!! he hides.. i thought id lost him the other night... hmy:


Bless! I'm convinced that goldfish all have proper little personalities - they're easily my favourite fish!


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

magpie said:


> Aw, shame about the tank, but I'm sure something else will come up soon! And good for you for doing your researching!
> 
> Well, I'm trying...and your help on here has been invaluable...
> I think with the right tank, and right food etc they could live there full life expectation and that is my aim..
> ...


Without a doubt! There are so many different kinds/colours/appearences that you can easily name them, and tell them apart...it's amazing how much information there is on the internet... they are really quite addictive me thinks  Wouldn't change them for the world though, just don't have the same aura about tropical!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

PRETTY  all of them!


----------

